# Problem With Fuzz



## ung.radu (Mar 11, 2009)

Last night I made a change to my home made reflectors, More specifically I lowered my reflectors with about 3 cm. Because I lose quite much light.
before:


now:


The worst part is that I have 3 reflectors and 6 tubes, turned on are just 4.
A scheme of the light is like this:
2 back - 1 middle - 1 front

Today as I look randomly, I saw a pretty strong deposition on the back glass of my aquarium, I think it's Fuzz Aglae, since I have a little of this aglae over some plants:



.
.

Now I ask your advice:
To remove them with a sponge and water exchange ...
To move back up the reflectors ...
To do a treatment with H2O2 or zeolite ....

the lighting is 8 hours, and water tests are:
kh 17
gh 14
fe 0.1
po4 <0,05
nh4 0,1
no2 0.025
ph 6,7


----------

